# We're back - with a Bank Holiday deal



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for your patience everyone!!!

The website is now back up and running, let us know what you think and to mark the occasion we are doing 30% discount on everything until midnight on Monday!


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Web site looks good. Order placed. Thanks for the discount.
Dave :thumb:


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Excellent! Order also placed


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Great stuff been waiting for you guys to get back on line ordered a clay mitt

Order 1007


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Big fan of the drying towels, now I have added 3 alloy ones 
Love free shipping btw!


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Pads ordered thanks


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Just ordered some pads and a clay mitt. Cheers for the discount


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

Couldn't resist a clay mitt!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Wheel towel and two drying towels ordered Cheers for the discount code guys 

It's a long time until Monday, so probably be another order in by then lol


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Shipped already.:doublesho. Great service.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Wheel towels awe awesome one of those things you never knew you can't live without.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Order placed #1011. 
Couldn't resist another wheel mitt The other went to a guy I know in the U.S.) and some cloths.


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

Pads, Alloy towel, clay and alloy mitt ordered 

Thanks for the discount 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Just realised this isn't in our section, don't know what I was thinking there?!?!

Mods can you move the thread please?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Welcome back guys :wave:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

pads and towels ordered thanks for the offer


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Succumbed to another order, the foam pads are a bargain for 8, if you want you can ship order 1034 and 1014 together


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Arrived. Super fast delivery. Thanks again. Dave


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Awesome! Already bought the wheel mitt and some pads via the amazon shop. Wish i had waited now. Another order placed on your website now anyways


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Clay Mitt ordered #1039

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wheel Mitt order placed #1041

Thanks for the discount :thumb:


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Wheel mitt + clay mitt ordered. #1043 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

My order arrived this morning, amazing service


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Ordered some applicator pads. Can never have enough and an awesome price. Order # 1044

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Well ordered yesterday at 3.30pm arrived this morning, great service :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Received today. Cheers guys (and gals) fantastic service.


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

Thank you,just ordered (1051) a cloth set


----------



## Moleyboy (Apr 16, 2016)

Wheel mitt ordered - Thanks!


----------



## rhopkins (Feb 23, 2016)

I got bit carried away, lovely looking products. Order 1055


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Order placed, not a big one but I'll be back

Like the website. Slick and easy to use

Ranj


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Ordered #1076

40 applicators..... :doublesho:!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

New mitt and wheel mitt.
Figured sod it when it's 30% off. Like I needed a reason:lol:


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi All

Just wanted to say thank you for the support we've received this weekend and great feedback on the site etc.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Hi Neil

Thanks very much for the quick delivery of the applicator pads. Can't wait to try them out.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Mitts arrived today.
Quality and presentation are awesome. The mesh drying bags are a lovely touch.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome delivery and quality .Mesh bag is superb
Thanks Al


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

What do you guys use the mesh bag for?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> What do you guys use the mesh bag for?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's awesome for hanging wash mitts/pads to dry and storing them, I have a hook system on some shelving


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Didn't realise there were 8 applicators in a pack! Missed out on this, great price


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow I didn't thing these would turn up so fast, amazing service!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wheel Mitt received today, very impressed with the quality & looking forward to trying at weekend thanks :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

My order has arrived  

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Jam* (Apr 24, 2016)

J306TD said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Thanks very much for the quick delivery of the applicator pads. Can't wait to try them out.
> 
> ...


Dam they look good I should have order more 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Got applicators, MF's and wheel drying towels awesome service thank you


----------



## rhopkins (Feb 23, 2016)

Very pleased with my purchase #1055 it's not often I feel I have had great value, quality and service!


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

moochin said:


> Wheel mitt + clay mitt ordered. #1043 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Arrived today. I look forward to trying them both out. And the mesh bag will come in very handy.
#wellchuffed😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

received mine today, sent you an email regarding order query


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Used the applicator pads today. Wow they are so soft and smooth. They glide over the paintwork and help to apply thin layers.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Are you having another bank holiday offer this coming monday?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Tried to order but code not working?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm on an iPad if that makes a difference.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

ALANSHR said:


> I'm on an iPad if that makes a difference.


This was the last bank holiday's deal.....

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Grunty-Boii said:


> Are you having another bank holiday offer this coming monday?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Evening

We did a BH count down offer but the form discount will supersede that now:-

DETWO20 will give you 20% a the checkout.

Thanks

Neil


----------

